# Dropping odds. Rising odds. Line movements.



## Max (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I want to have some examples and discussion regarding relationship between dropping odds, rising odds or changing the lines of a sport event. Graph sources: EDIT: links in signature only


----------



## Max (Mar 20, 2012)

Sport: Water-Polo
Competition: World League
Teams: Greece-Romania
Starting Time: 2012-03-20 18:00 GMT

Open odds: 2.87 for Romania to win the match (2 Way)
After 1 hour and 26 minutes, the odds for Romania rise to 4.31 (means +50,17% rising)

The spread was starting at -1.5@2.00 for Greece then move to -2.0@2.06 and drop to 1.79
Because is it a AH I would say that GRE -2.0@1.97 is a good choice.

Graph explain: EDIT: Links only in signature please, by admin


----------



## arbworld.net (Dec 14, 2012)

Auxerre - drop odds -4.80 to 3.90 -


----------

